# cocoa butter expiration



## avalee (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I am very eager to get back to soaping. I am hoping to get the time to do it tonight.  It has been a loooong time and I just went down to the basement and grabbed my unrefined cocoa butter.  It smells great, but the expiration date on it was 6/11/2008.  I am devistated!  I really had my hopes set on making some cocoa butter soap and really hate the idea of throwing it all away..... what a waste.   
  ~anyone ever soaped with expired butters? If so, what was your result?
TIA


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Bummer , is the soap just for you to use , if it smells okay I would try a small batch for personal use .

Kitn


----------



## carebear (May 26, 2009)

cocoa butter is very stable. unless it went through a lot of major temperature shifts then it's probably fine for now and for another year or two...


----------



## avalee (May 26, 2009)

Thank you both for the responses.  Kitn, it is just for personal use.  It smelled and looked fine, so I decided to give it a whirl.  I soaped Lovespell with it and it behaved as usual.  I am so happy to be soaping!!   Thanks for answering my question again, Carebear.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

There ya go , I love , lovespell .yummmmmm

Kitn


----------

